# NHS DE IVF in Wales



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else is in a similar position to us or could give us some hope or other ideas?  

We qualify for 2 rounds of DE IVF on the NHS but this treatment can only be accessed if we provide a donor. The clinic we are based at do not recruit donors or have an egg share programme, on top of this they don't even compensate ladies who are willing to donate. We have a profile up on Pride Angel ( a site which introduces potential donors and recipients)but so far have had no positive responses other than ladies who are so far away that donating without compensation would be logistically impossible.

We contacted an egg donation agency who were initially happy to find us a donor but then pulled out because our clinic where alledgedly too difficult to communicate with, not answering phone calls etc.

At the moment we are trying to get our funding transferred to another area where there are donors available - the health authority will not fund egg share only treatment via altruistic donation, so, does anyone know of NHS clinics that do DE IVF and have donors available?
We've been told that the Welsh authorities will be very reluctant to transfer funding to England and essentially not to even bother trying

We're more than happy to join a waiting list, in 2010 we were told it would be a 2 year wait.... 4 years later that has changed to "just adopt".
I can't put into words how let down we feel by the NHS clinic, if they'd been honest with us from the start we would have looked elsewhere immediately.
We are currently saving up for more private treatment but losing hope, short of moving to England is there anything we can do?

Indigo x


----------

